# SKETCHY want add inqueries



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Keep an eye out for scams in the want adds. I recieved a SUPER sketchy inquiry into one of my adds. And after exchanging an email with the sender, i'm certain it was a scam - likely overseas judging by the grammar.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's how it usually goes....



> Hello Good Sir, Is the Item For Sale still available? I would like to send you a Certified Cashier's Cheque for $4,000 USD which should cover the purchase of your item and shipping to my agent and you will send me the balance after you have deducted the sale price and shipment cost...


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine was a little more sophisticated, the author wanting to use PayPal. 

Trust your instincts. If it feels fishy, it probably is.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Can you give us some details? Paypal is a legitimate platform for payments and has protections against fraud - usually illegitimate folks run away as soon as you mention using paypal. How was their scam set up?


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

I noticed the initial email seemed bit odd, so i wrote him back answering his questions, deliberately leaving a few out to see if he responded. he didn't. i also told him i was wary this was a scam and to provide me a number so we could talk, and i have yet to get a reply. 

His namewas "Skipper Scherff" the ONLY thing i could find on the internet regarding that name is a character from the John Grisham novel, The Client. also the first email i recieved was at 3:30 am, which seems like a really odd time, particularly when his response showed up at 11.

Not sure how Paypal could be involved, but there is enough circumstantial evidence to make me completely suspicious. 

From the sender - 

Thank you for your quick response, i am located in WA. i am buying this Remix 59 for my brother as a surprise gift, i am okay with the price due to my occupation as a marine engineer at this moment i am presently working offshore, sometimes access to regular emails and phone calls are very poor in offshore due to inefficiency of inmarsat and internet connections, fortunately the internet access is working averagely when i came across the advert of your Remix 59, i really want it to be a surprise by not disclosing it until the delivery is made to him, am sure he will be more than happy with it, i insisted on PayPal because i don't have access to my bank account online and i don't have internet banking too, but i can pay from my PayPal account, as i have my bank a/c attached to it, i will need you to give me your PayPal email address so i can make the payment as soon as possible, and if you don't have PayPal account yet, it is very easy to set it up at your bank or go onto http://www.paypal.com and get it set up, after you have set it up i will only need the e-mail address you use for registration with PayPal so as to put the money through..Notice you don't need to bother yourself about the shipment, i have a pick-up agent that will come for pick-up, they will also determine and secure the shipment, i will need you to provide me with the following information in order to facilitate the payment.

1.Your Full name.
2.Your PayPal Email Address.
3.Your phone number.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

That sounds quite suspicious. Might be the first part of a phishing scam.


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

here is the e-mail I just got...:

I am interested in buying your 14' wood McKenzie and would like to receive additional information about it, such as present condition, last asking price and pics if available, i will like to pay using PayPal. Here's my email-([email protected])

Regards.
Skipper Scherff.


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Exactly the first one I got. I didn't respond to any of the questions, and he never followed up.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I've seen a scam like this on Craigs List for car sales only they want to use Amazon for payments instead of Paypal.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

peak said:


> here is the e-mail I just got...:
> 
> I am interested in buying your 14' wood McKenzie and would like to receive additional information about it, such as present condition, last asking price and pics if available, i will like to pay using PayPal. Here's my email-([email protected])
> 
> ...


I use paypal a lot for personal paypal transfers. If you log into paypal, start to make a $0.01 transfer to him. Usually the paypal screen will show name of the recipient. Dont complete the transaction

You probably use your email as your paypal address so he already has that

Just email him back and say you dont check email often so he is gonna need to give you a phone number to call him back if he wants any further details


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh yeah and never click a link on an email saying you received a paypal payment. Instead go to https://www.paypal.com and login to your account to verify payment. The link in their email could take you to a phishing site where they record your password and they actually log into your acct.


----------



## Bluefunk (Jul 15, 2011)

*It's a Scam*

Watch this
Ebay Paypal Scam, Seller Beware! - YouTube

The exact same scam:
http://www.fox4now.com/news/local/147387915.html


----------



## boatingbuss (May 22, 2008)

Skipper also hit me up. I got the same email here it is........
I am interested in buying your 14ft Aire Ocelot and would like to receive additional information about it, such as present condition, last asking price and pics if available, i will like to pay using PayPal. Here's my email-([email protected])

Regards.
Skipper Scherff.

Thanks for the heads up. LAME!!!


----------



## Janet H (Jan 17, 2007)

Please report these when you get them and we can disable the accounts (which we have done).


----------



## Jake. (Oct 23, 2012)

Tell him to send a check to 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
Washington, DC 20500


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Bluefunk said:


> Watch this
> Ebay Paypal Scam, Seller Beware! - YouTube
> 
> The exact same scam:
> http://www.fox4now.com/news/local/147387915.html


I was scammed on ebay/pay pal. When I tried to dispute, it was the same story. They asked simple yes/no questions then sided with the scammer because I didn't provide enough info(in the yes/no box?). He got to keep the item, I paid the shipping and was also billed from ebay for the sale, which I refuse to pay. I'll never use either service again and if someone wants to buy what I'm selling, they can pay cash or shop elsewhere.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Riverboat Works has gotten a similar response from Skipper Schiff. Sounds phish to us because of no phone # and wanting to use PayPal. The e-mail was written the same… Interested in the JPW Fat Boy he wanted more info, present cond. last asking price. Wanted to use PayPal. Just to let everyone know this guy is active.


----------



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

Riverboat Works said:


> Riverboat Works has gotten a similar response from Skipper Schiff. Sounds phish to us because of no phone # and wanting to use PayPal. The e-mail was written the same… Interested in the JPW Fat Boy he wanted more info, present cond. last asking price. Wanted to use PayPal. Just to let everyone know this guy is active.



I got much the same kind of scam email for an ad I put in Craigslist a couple of weeks ago. Sending emails and texts and like 1 a.m. and calling with a NYC area code...


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

The old skipper was also intrested in purchasing my Tundra pickup I sold earlier this fall.....


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

I say screw with them. It's a good time. Here are some tips. 

Scam Baiting Tips


----------



## boatingbuss (May 22, 2008)

I think I have a new friend.
14ft Aire Ocelot

hey man I'm interested can you send me some pictures to. wildflower _ [email protected] . I'm in Evergreen Colorado just wanted to check it out before I maid plans.
Sounds weird, yes?


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Well there is no shortage of semi-literate boaters. But it does seem suspect. Did ya email him back?


----------



## andymars (Nov 24, 2012)

*Sketchy Indeed*

Thanks to you all here for saving me from a real scam. I am in England and advertized a jeep for sale on a website called milweb. I got an enquirey that was suspisious so googled the mans name and found this blog. The email is as follows:
_Thank you for your quick response, i am located in WA. i am buying this VW Iltis Type 183 for my Dad as a surprise gift, i am okay with the price due to my occupation as a marine engineer at this moment i am presently working offshore, sometimes access to regular emails and phone calls are very poor in offshore due to inefficiency of inmarsat and internet connections, fortunately the internet access is working averagely when i came across the advert of your VW Iltis Type 183, i really want it to be a surprise by not disclosing it until the delivery is made to him, am sure he will be more than happy with it, i insisted on PayPal because i don't have access to my bank account online and i don't have internet banking too, but i can pay from my PayPal account, as i have my bank a/c attached to it, i will need you to give me your PayPal email address so i can make the payment as soon as possible, and if you don't have PayPal account yet, it is very easy to set it up at your bank or go onto http://www.paypal.com and get it set up, after you have set it up i will only need the e-mail address you use for registration with PayPal so as to put the money through, you don't need to bother yourself about the shipment, i have a pick-up agent that will come for pick-up, they will also determine and secure the shipment, i will need you to provide me with the following information in order to facilitate the payment._

_1.Your Full name._
_2.Your PayPal Email Address._
_3.Your phone number._

_Once again, I will like you to know that you will not be responsible for shipping, I will have my mover come over as soon as you have your money in your account._

Looks familiar? I contacted PayPal and they confirmed it is a con and will be taking action.
Thanks again
Andy


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

andymars said:


> Thanks to you all here for saving me from a real scam. I am in England and advertized a jeep for sale on a website called milweb. I got an enquirey that was suspisious so googled the mans name and found this blog. The email is as follows:
> _Thank you for your quick response, i am located in WA. i am buying this VW Iltis Type 183 for my Dad as a surprise gift, i am okay with the price due to my occupation as a marine engineer at this moment i am presently working offshore, sometimes access to regular emails and phone calls are very poor in offshore due to inefficiency of inmarsat and internet connections, fortunately the internet access is working averagely when i came across the advert of your VW Iltis Type 183, i really want it to be a surprise by not disclosing it until the delivery is made to him, am sure he will be more than happy with it, i insisted on PayPal because i don't have access to my bank account online and i don't have internet banking too, but i can pay from my PayPal account, as i have my bank a/c attached to it, i will need you to give me your PayPal email address so i can make the payment as soon as possible, and if you don't have PayPal account yet, it is very easy to set it up at your bank or go onto http://www.paypal.com and get it set up, after you have set it up i will only need the e-mail address you use for registration with PayPal so as to put the money through, you don't need to bother yourself about the shipment, i have a pick-up agent that will come for pick-up, they will also determine and secure the shipment, i will need you to provide me with the following information in order to facilitate the payment._
> 
> _1.Your Full name._
> ...


Great story. Nice to hear that the "Buzz" saved you from the skipper's scam.

Sure sounds like Paypal and Ebay are coming up short on helping with this particular scam, since they profit from it. Weak corporate BS to the extreme.


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

Dave Frank said:


> Great story. Nice to hear that the "Buzz" saved you from the skipper's scam.
> 
> Sure sounds like Paypal and Ebay are coming up short on helping with this particular scam, since they profit from it. Weak corporate BS to the extreme.


 Craigslist too! I had a vehicle for sale & received the same email.I reposted the add a had someone say they were on a mission in Africa.


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

I am selling a Wave Sport Diesel currently and I have been attempted to be scammed two times in two weeks! He used the same language described. These scams were sent by Sam Timothy (who later says his name is Frank!) and by Brendan Willock ([email protected]) today! I believe they are the same person. This is the email I got:


Hello,
Thanks so much for getting back to me..I am having problem paying the pick up agent that is coming for pick up of the item from you because they were only requiring their charges through Money Gram/western union transfer which can be found at Money mart,Western union or post office around you and i am unable to do that here, I want to include their fee along with the item cost price and make the crediting to your paypal account so you can be able to take the pickup agent fee and send it to them through Money Gram/western union. Can you help me with this please so i can go ahead and make the payment to you now. They are charging me $250 for the shipping, $825 for your item and $50 for the Money Gram/western union charges. So i will be depositing total of $1,125 to your paypal account. Is this okay with you?

Regards.
Brendan

Anyone that wants to use MoneyGram or Western Union is a fraud.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

It is funny that these scammers always end their emails with "regards". I have got plenty from craigslist ads and they almost always end with "regards". 

what is news to me is that they are using paypal. They always used to want to send you a counterfeit money order or casheir's check that would initially clear the bank, but then the bank would come after you after you had wired the "shipping" to the "shipping agent". I wonder how they are sending a scam paypal payment?


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

What they are doing is they start saying they want to use PayPal but later on say they want to use Western Union or Moneygram which are companies only used by scammers and drug dealers.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Andy H. said:


> Here's how it usually goes....


 Usually their shipping agent is someone they know. I always wanted to wait on that guy in a parking lot with a few friends armed with baseball bats.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

I also love it when they are like " If you give me your pay pal account number, and password I will deposit the money right away."


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Caleb125 said:


> What they are doing is they start saying they want to use PayPal but later on say they want to use Western Union or Moneygram which are companies only used by scammers and drug dealers.


If someone wants to western union you some money, I say go for it. Western union is about like mailing cash. Once you send it, it is gone; once you pick it up, it is yours. What I am curious about is the sham payment that they want to send to you. It seems like if they sent a paypal payment to you and you wait for it to clear then they wouldn't be able to get their money back.

this kind of scam has caught many people off guard in the past, because these guys can make a counterfiet money order that looks good enough for the bank to take it. Banks are required by law to post your deposits to your account within a week or so of your deposit, so the money shows up in your account, you wire the "shipping" to the "shipping agent" and then a few weeks later your bank will come after you for the balance of the counterfeit money order.

I am just not sure how they can replace their counterfeit money orders with paypal payments and still make the scam work.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> Usually their shipping agent is someone they know. I always wanted to wait on that guy in a parking lot with a few friends armed with baseball bats.


You would be waiting a long time. Actually there is no shipping agent. Remember, you can pick up a western union payment anywhere in the world. After you wire the money to the "shipping agent", some dude in Africa picks up the wire transfer and goes partying, while you wait in the parking lot for a make believe shipping agent who will never show up.

These guys don't give a damn about your kayak, car, or whatever you are selling. It is just a play to get you to wire a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Had a guy try this shit with a german luger I was selling. I was to give the money to his shipping broker. I bet that was someone he knew. Thought about solving that with an SKS in his face instead I got the cops involved.


----------

